# Our First Long Trip



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

We are taking our first long trip(or long for us). From Southern Indiana to Florida. We plan to camp at Navarre Beach Campground for a few days then head to Bradenton to the Horseshoe Cove Rv Park. We have friends down there. Any tips or advice would be helpful. I have the 25rss almost loaded. I need to upload a new photo, we traded our Jeep Commander in for an F150 supercrew. Our longest trip so far was around 400 miles. Will I see any other Outbackers? Wish us luck!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time!








I'm sure you will feel much better knowing that you have a more stable truck to pull with








Just take it easy and keep an eye on your tt when making stops to make sure no one tampers with your stuff.

Lastly, take lots of photos to share with us when you get back!
Safe travels,


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new TV, I'm sure you will come across some OUTBACKERS on the trip.

Have a great time and be safe.









Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tips?

Enjoy the trip...keep the beer cold. That about sums it up.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tips?
> 
> Enjoy the trip...keep the beer cold. That about sums it up.


Always the key to a good trip. If you don't do it already, stake down your awning. Gives you piece of mind if a storm comes out of nowhere. Have a great time.

Brad


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope the pic upload works. It took us 12 hours! Not bad for 6 stops! 3 for gas and 3 for the little one. Everything went smooth. We really like the campground. Spend the day on the beach! If anyone is interested in this campground I can send more pics. Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't know that we'll be going to Florida soon - - - but more photos are ALWAYS good!

(Keep) Hav(ing) a great time!!!!!


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Don't know that we'll be going to Florida soon - - - but more photos are ALWAYS good!
> 
> (Keep) Hav(ing) a great time!!!!!












i will post more later, this is the only other pic of the park


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

10 nights in the Outback and 2000 miles! We had a great time. Can't wait to do it again! Will post some pics soon. On a sad note on our way home we saw a camper flipped on its side. The truck was so smashed you couldn't tell what make it was. This was on I75 just south of Tampa, Sunday around 9:30 am. Does anyone know anything about this? We said a prayer right then, but it didn't look like anyone walked away. Very scary! Everyone please be safe out there!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

sabjr said:


> 10 nights in the Outback and 2000 miles! We had a great time. Can't wait to do it again! Will post some pics soon. On a sad note on our way home we saw a camper flipped on its side. The truck was so smashed you couldn't tell what make it was. This was on I75 just south of Tampa, Sunday around 9:30 am. Does anyone know anything about this? We said a prayer right then, but it didn't look like anyone walked away. Very scary! Everyone please be safe out there!


First of all let me say I'm glad you had a good time and made it home safe. As for the accident you saw heading home, that's horrible. If I'm not mistaken thats three flipped tt so far, the first one in NY, the one BJ&Stan saw on I64 heading to Cherrystone, and now this on in FL, and its not even the holiday weekend yet. I hope they are ok even if it didn't look possible. Please, please everyone drive safe.

Brad


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Saw a DESTROYED travel trailor on I-95 S on June 23rd. Sad....Sad They had already hauled off the TV.


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

I found the story, I knew it had to be fatal. Sounds like it was just driver error.

Fatal crash on I-75 in Manatee County

MANATEE COUNTY - A Zephyrhills man is dead after he crashes his car in Manatee County.

It happened around 10am Sunday on I-75 near the State Road 70 exit.

Troopers say 69-year-old Robert Larson was driving southbound on the interstate and pulling a camper, when he tried to switch lanes and almost hit another car. Larson swerved to avoid it and overturned onto the highway.

He was pronounced dead at the scene. His wife, who was also in the car, was taken to a Manatee Memorial Hospital for minor injuries.


----------

